# Feeling worried and confused



## Bradders1983 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi everyone I've just had my first attempt at IUI on 15/02 and am currently 10 days into my 2ww, I've been getting AF pains for the last 4 days even though I don't normally experience these till actual start day. Anyone else experience this?? Appreciate all the advice I can get at the min as feeling scared and down heartened and sending myself slightly crazy thinking about it all the time xx


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Bradders,

Most women who get a BFP get some AF pains during the 2ww so it's not necessarily a bad sign, especially if you don't normally get them this early before AF. Try not to worry. There's a thread on here called something like "BFP - AF pains during the 2ww" - under "Ladies in Waiting" - have a look on there and I'm sure you'll find the poll and the posts reassuring. Good luck!


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Bradders,
I had really bad AF pains on my first BFP, then on my last cycle had barely any and still got my BFP. It seems different in every cycle and totally unrelated to what my body does naturally. 

I always view AF pains as a positive sign  Good Luck Hun, everything crossed for you! 

Xxx


----------



## Bradders1983 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks so much ladies, it nice to know that it's not all over yet  I've just looked at the ladies in waiting and it was full of positive advice, I just wish I'd found this site when we started this journey as sometimes we feel so alone! Thanks again


----------

